# Millville NJ-Four female rats need homes



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Location: Millville NJ
*Contact: [email protected]
*
Kerrianne desperately needs to rehome 4 female rats:

Pet’s name:
Celeste (2yrs) Ratatouuie (2yrs) Pepper (9 mos) Daisy (8 mos)
Dumbo & Hooded
Black./white mixed

From: Kerrianne: I went through a divorce and I am unable to financially handle the expenses right now.

The rats:
Pepper is fairly shy, but warms up quickly. Ratatouuie is outgoing and very curious.Celeste is lazy and calm, Daisy is very inquisitive.


Please adopt if you can.

Thank you,

posted for Kerrianne by Raquel
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------

